

Engineering Paradise - Rap by John Cohn(Mad Scientist from Discovery channel) - iag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0DxmthvkKU

======
iag
The rap was surprisingly well shot, I have to say I am impressed. I'd probably
pick this over Weird Al's White-N-Nerdy lyrically speaking. What do you guys
think?

Btw, John Cohn is a CMU alum. All my HN CMU ganstas, holla back at your boy
Johnny Cohnizzle!

